
Show HN: React JsonData Class for Displaying API Data – HN Clone Demo in Comment - __app_dev__
https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/js/react/es6/JsonData.js
======
__app_dev__
View Hacker News Clone Demo Live Here:
[https://www.dataformsjs.com/examples/hacker-news-
react.htm](https://www.dataformsjs.com/examples/hacker-news-react.htm)

Or view source code on GitHub:
[https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/examp...](https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/examples/hacker-
news-react.htm)

This demo is browser based with Babel Standalone so give it an extra second or
two on a phone.

This component is designed to work well with both `create-react-app` and
directly in a browser.

Basic usage: <JsonData url="[https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/topstories.json"](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/topstories.json") isLoading={<ShowLoading />}
hasError={<ShowError />} isLoaded={<ShowTopStories />} />

